# Traveling three months in India



## grajnapc (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello, 

My wife and I will be in India as of the 23rd of November 2012. We will start in Kolkata. We hope to meet up with expats during our journey and do not have a set itinerary.

Thanks,

George $ Lisa


----------



## latebloomer078 (May 13, 2012)

hey George, welcome to India, where all You plannign to go, I am not an expat, I am an India, south India from Hyderabad


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

grajnapc said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I will be in India as of the 23rd of November 2012. We will start in Kolkata. We hope to meet up with expats during our journey and do not have a set itinerary.
> 
> ...


Welcome to India Mr. George & Lisa 

If you are planning to come to Delhi or Gurgaon, let me know. I can tell you much more about tourist places to visit in Rajasthan.

Thanks,
Mahendra


----------



## Tiyaa (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

Welcome to India.


----------



## kumarabhi (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello dear,

You must to visit Goa, Delhi, Mumbai.
These are the awesome places.


----------

